# UAE Embassy - Documents Legalisation



## my.ninty (May 18, 2012)

I brought my marriage and child birth certificate duly attested by the Ministry of External Affairs, but still to be legalised by the UAE Embassy. Do I have to send the documents back to India for Embassy attestation? I heard that the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs have legalisation center in Dubai. Could they not legalise the documents here? Thanks.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

my.ninty said:


> I brought my marriage and child birth certificate duly attested by the Ministry of External Affairs, but still to be legalised by the UAE Embassy. Do I have to send the documents back to India for Embassy attestation? I heard that the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs have legalisation center in Dubai. Could they not legalise the documents here? Thanks.


Yes. The process is MEA certification then UAE embassy attestation in the home country and then the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs legalisation in Dubai


----------



## Manju (Oct 5, 2012)

rsinner said:


> Yes. The process is MEA certification then UAE embassy attestation in the home country and then the UAE Ministry of Foreign Affairs legalisation in Dubai





hi

what are the steps involved in birth certificate attestation for dubai ? 

pls guide.

thanks.


----------

